# Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand



## Quappe_ag (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte gerne zwei meiner Steckruten mit nach Thailand nehen.
Daher meine Frage: Bekomme ich die Ruten durch den Zoll, oder macht die Fluggesellschafft ( thai-air  ) Probleme?
danke für eure Antworten!!
Gruß: Quappe#6


----------



## Volker2809 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Der Zoll hat da eigentlich nichts mit zu tun. Es geht wahrscheinlich eher um die Bestimmungen zum Transport der Ruten im Passagierbereich des Flugzeugs, was nach meiner Kenntniss bei allen Fluggesellschaften mittlerweile verboten ist. Aber Du kannst i.d.R. Ruten z.B. im Transportrohr transportieren lassen. Viele Fluggesellschaften verlangen hierfür auch keinen Aufpreis. Müsste aber auf der Homepage von Thai-air zu finden sein.


----------



## Volker2809 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Hab mal auf die Thai-Airways-Seite geschaut. Da steht leider nichts explizites zum Thema "Sportfischen", aber man kann z.B. ein Paar Ski ungeachtet der besonderen Länge mitnehmen. Also dürften auch Angeln im Transportrohr keine Probleme bereiten. Ein Transportrohr kannst Du auch günstig selber zusammenbauen. Die Teile gibts im Baumarkt und die Anleitung im Anglerboard. Schönen Urlaub!!


----------



## detlefb (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Stimmt, mit rein in die Kabine ist nicht.

also Transportrohr und das findest du hier:

http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/tt-rutenrohr.html

Gibbet für kleines Geld und funzt supie.


----------



## Quappe_ag (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Hallo
Ich danke euch für die Antworten!!!
Ich  habe halt nur Angst das meine Ruten beim einschecken in Frankfurt, Bangkok, Puket da bleiben müssen!!!
Gruß: Quappe


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Wenn Du häufiger fliegst, so empfiehlt sich die Anschaffung eines Transportrohres.

Guckst Du hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PLANO-Airliner-R...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ65985QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## utzel (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall vorher bei Thai Airways anfragen .
Transportieren tun sie Dir Dein Rohr , nur ob es unter Sportgepäck läuft , solltest Du vorher klären und wenn es so ist dann lass es Dir schriftlich bestätigen. Sonst kann es Dir passieren das am Check-In Schalter die Damen anderer Meinung sind #c und Du dann extra dafür nochmal bezahlen musst.

Gruß utzel


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Hi Quappe
Du wirst nicht um eine Anfrage bei der Thai Air herum kommen, wenn du genaues wissen willst. Ich fliege meistens mit der LTU, der Service ist nicht so dolle, dafuer ist der Preis ok, und ich habe 30kg Sportgepaeck zusaetzlich frei, dazu zaehlt auch Angelgeraet. Meine Rutenrohre sind alles stabile gepresste Papprohre, die ich in Deutschland kostenlos von meinem Tackledealer bekomme, hab noch nie Bruch erlitten.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## kawa1951 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Hallo Quappe
Ich habe mein Ruten immer im Transportrohr mit auf den Koffer geschnallt. Wurde nie zum Problem.Kann immer heil an.

Gruß Kawa


----------



## Big Fins (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

TG ( Thai Airways ) kooperiert mit LH, also wird normalerweise vom LH Check Inn abgefertigt. Bin mal der vorsichtigen Meinung, daß es keine Probs beim Check Inn gibt. Wird eh beim Speergutschalter abgegeben. Viel wichtiger ist, dass das Gepäck als ganzes nicht zu schwer ist, da gibts viel eher Probleme als bei Speergut.
Wird schon klappen mit Deinen Angelruten. Ich verwende übrigends immernoch meine Abflussrohre ^^.


----------



## Baitbuster (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Ich ürde meine Rute in ein KG ROHR bekommste im Baumarkt packen!!!!!!!!!das klappt sehr gut dann kann nix kaputt gehen und ich denke schwierigkeiten bekommste dann damit auch nicht#6 
bis denne


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Aber polstere die Endkappen und zwischen den Ruten gut mit Schaumgummi oder Luftpolsterfolie aus. Die Rohre werden ganz schön heftig rumgeworfen!


----------



## Baitbuster (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*



> Zitat von _*Ossipeter*_
> Aber polstere die Endkappen und zwischen den Ruten gut mit Schaumgummi oder Luftpolsterfolie aus. Die Rohre werden ganz schön heftig rumgeworfen!


 
Ja das is ganz ganz wichtig, weil die schmeißen die echt manchmal übel durch die gegend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hatte nen freund von mir is nach australien geflogen und als er angeln gehen wollte und seine angel aussem kg rohr geholt hat hatte nen schönen rutenbruch!!
bis denne


----------



## Big Fins (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Also wir schmeißen nix übel in der Gegend rum :g.
Aber die Flieger müssen leer gemacht werden und es ist einfach keine Zeit, jedes Gepäckstück einzeln wie ein Sack rohe Eier zu behandeln. Das sollte man als Reisender auch mal bedenken und sein Gepäck einschließlich Rutenfutterale entsprechend polstern.
Ich habe schon mehr als einmal blanke Angeln verladen bzw nur in einem Stoffuteral in der Hand gehabt, da bleibt mir nur der Rute noch viel Glück auf der Reise zu wünschen.
Als Ladegruppe (Stauer) ist manchmal ( eigentlich eher meistens ) nur eine 3/4 Stunde Zeit, um zB eine Boing 737/800 von HapagLloyd mit 190Passagieren und 250 Bulk Gepäckstücke ( durchschnitt ) zu entladen und beladen, das nur als kleiner Anhaltspunkt. Eine 747 macht es trotz Containerbeladung nicht viel einfacher, da auch hier trotzdem noch reichlich loses Gepäck ( Bulk ) anfällt. Ein durschnittlicher Koffer wiegt 20kg, nicht gerade selten sind Koffer mit 25, 30 und mehr Kilo. Ich persönlich hab da meinen Rekord von 47kg #d , ich weiß nicht was manche Leute mit alles auf Reisen nehmen müssen und vor allem in einem Koffer. Wenn dann ein etwas leichteres Gepäckstück vom Band daherkommt, spürt es sogleich den hohen Kraftspiegel im Arm der sich aufbaut, ist leider so. 
So, das war aber nun genug offtopic


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Na dann ist ja alles o.k. Freu mich für dich, wenn ihr so gut arbeitet.
Bei unserem letzten Flug nach Tromsö hatten wir leider drei Schäden. Deswegen mein Hinweis mit der Polsterung.


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir schmeißen nix übel in der Gegend rum :g.
> Aber die Flieger müssen leer gemacht werden und es ist einfach keine Zeit, jedes Gepäckstück einzeln wie ein Sack rohe Eier zu behandeln. Das sollte man als Reisender auch mal bedenken und sein Gepäck einschließlich Rutenfutterale entsprechend polstern.
> Ich habe schon mehr als einmal blanke Angeln verladen bzw nur in einem Stoffuteral in der Hand gehabt, da bleibt mir nur der Rute noch viel Glück auf der Reise zu wünschen.
> Als Ladegruppe (Stauer) ist manchmal ( eigentlich eher meistens ) nur eine 3/4 Stunde Zeit, um zB eine Boing 737/800 von HapagLloyd mit 190Passagieren und 250 Bulk Gepäckstücke ( durchschnitt ) zu entladen und beladen, das nur als kleiner Anhaltspunkt. Eine 747 macht es trotz Containerbeladung nicht viel einfacher, da auch hier trotzdem noch reichlich loses Gepäck ( Bulk ) anfällt. Ein durschnittlicher Koffer wiegt 20kg, nicht gerade selten sind Koffer mit 25, 30 und mehr Kilo. Ich persönlich hab da meinen Rekord von 47kg #d , ich weiß nicht was manche Leute mit alles auf Reisen nehmen müssen und vor allem in einem Koffer. Wenn dann ein etwas leichteres Gepäckstück vom Band daherkommt, spürt es sogleich den hohen Kraftspiegel im Arm der sich aufbaut, ist leider so.
> So, das war aber nun genug offtopic




Hallo Heiko!

Jetzt habe ich endlich ein Feindbild vor Augen wenn was kaputtgehen sollte.    

Das mit den blanken Ruten ist natürlich schon gewagt. Ich muß sagen, daß wir bei unseren Flügen auf die Malediven noch Probleme mit den Rutenrohren hatten. Die lagen sogar immer als erstes zur Abholung in Male bereit.

In Sachen Kofferhöchstgewicht kann ich Deinen Rekord toppen. Bei letzten Mal habe ich versucht auf biegen und brechen alles Material in einen Koffer zu bekommen. Wie ich es dann geschafft habe alles reinzubekommen weiß ich heute auch nicht mehr, aber es hat geklappt. Insgesamt wog der Koffer dann 52 KG. Die ganze Mühe war aber vergeben, weil ich (Gott sei Dank noch rechtzeitig) erfahren habe, daß Koffer über 50 KG nicht befördert werden. Dann durfte ich wieder alles umladen. :c


----------



## Baitbuster (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*



> Zitat von OssipeterNa dann ist ja alles o.k. Freu mich für dich, wenn ihr so gut arbeitet.
> Bei unserem letzten Flug nach Tromsö hatten wir leider drei Schäden. Deswegen mein Hinweis mit der Polsterung.


das kann ja leider auch mal schnell passieren...und deshalb immer schön auspolstern



> Zitat von plaa Sawai
> Also wir schmeißen nix übel in der Gegend rum :g.


das sollte keinen Kritik an dir speziell sein nur halt andere Angler drauf aufmerksam machen das es schnell zu einem schaden kommen kann!!!!!!!!!!
bis denne


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

viel spaß in thailand, da war ich dieses frühjahr. war 3 mal mit nem guide und ner truppe draußen. fisch im avatar war einer davon, noch barracuda und andere, vor allem snapper. mit eigenen ruten hätte es viel mehr spaß gemacht. in einer stunden fängst du zwischen30 und 70 fischen das klingelt richtig. mal auch bessere dabei. einfach witzig, vor allem bei dieser landschaft. hatte nur ne reiserute mit, alsi im koffer ;-) am strand in den steinen fängst du auch gut. einfach haken und twister rauf. da sitzen die jungs die aussehen wie aalquappen, namen natürlich gegessen. 

mfg


----------



## Big Fins (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist ja alles o.k. Freu mich für dich, wenn ihr so gut arbeitet.


 Also ich denk mal schon dass Du meinen Post ganz gelesen und verstanden hast, oder? Ich habe evt durch die Blume gesagt "packt euer Zeug vernünftig ein und polstert es reichlich aus" |rolleyes.



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich endlich ein Feindbild vor Augen wenn was kaputtgehen sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> Insgesamt wog _der_ ( *Brauchst den Koffer garnicht entfremden, es war Deiner* |motz: ) Koffer dann 52 KG. Die ganze Mühe war aber vergeben, weil ich (Gott sei Dank noch rechtzeitig), ( _*Zum Glück für den armen Rücken der Lader, die 2Kg hätten ihn umgebracht ^^*_ ) erfahren habe, daß Koffer über 50 KG nicht befördert werden. Dann durfte ich wieder alles umladen. :c


Soso, wie war das oben mit dem Feindbild hrhr? Aber wart mal bloß ab, wenn Dein Koffer dann nicht am Zielflughafen ist, weißt Du was schiefgelaufen ist :q


			
				Baitbuster schrieb:
			
		

> das sollte keinen Kritik an dir speziell sein nur halt andere Angler drauf aufmerksam machen das es schnell zu einem schaden kommen kann!!!!!!!!!!
> bis denne


 Hab ich auch nicht, ich wollte nur mal auf die schnelle deutlich machen, dass die Leute da unten auf dem Vorfeld nicht viel Zeit haben. Es sind übrigends die Lader, die am schwersten arbeiten auf dem Flughafen.

So, nun dem Threadstarter aber nen schönen Urlaub :m


----------



## Der-Hechter (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> aber man kann z.B. ein Paar Ski ungeachtet der besonderen Länge mitnehmen.


was will man denn mit ski in thailand?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

wasserski?????!!!


----------



## Big Fins (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

Hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack auf den "sanften" Wassersport...aua :q
http://www.funnypictures.dk/funny-picture-486.htm


----------



## Baitbuster (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ruten mit in den  Flieger nach Thailand*

 Sehr sehr geiles Video   
ich glaub ich werde an dieses Hobby eher vorsichtig rangehen


----------

